
Show HN: Virwire – A Mobile friendly viral news stream - john_mac
https://virwire.com
======
john_mac
Hi everyone, founder here. I made Virwire because I wanted a better/mobile
news experience with more relevant content. Virwire monitors tens of thousands
of media sources and detects early viral signals based on forum posting,
sharing, tweeting, voting, liking and commenting. By socially filtering every
article only the best and most relevant stories get through. Enjoy!

